# Learning to wheelie an MTB



## stannos (Jun 7, 2018)

hi all, this is my first post,

im tryting to learn how to wheelie right now and im struggling a bit.

- i only have the one bike i bought when i was about 14, im 18
- im 6'5" tall 
- bike is a ridgeback terrain mx3

ive tried high gear settings and low ones, its only slightly easier when i have the gears lower, ive eard that having a high seat would help and it seems to, but i cant find the point between it just jumping up a little and going back way too far

ive got 3 gears on the front and 7 on the back, so far 2&5 and 1&7 have seemed to work the best, has anyone got any setup points, or tips for learning wheelies in general?

any help appreciated,
stan


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Lots of videos out there, hit up YouTube.

But basically, you pull straight back, arms straight, and lean your whole body back. Most people who struggle pull up with their arms which just pulls their body forward over the front of the bike.

Be prepared to jump off the back of the bike a lot.


----------



## stannos (Jun 7, 2018)

thanks, ill put that into practise


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Force yourself to loop out a lot and land on your feet so you arent scared to lean back far, then try to loop out but grab the brake right at the tipping point. Eventually you will feel comfortable with how far you need to lean back.

Leaning back is the easiest part, falling to the side is the hardest, it takes practice with your arms out straight and calmly getting the front wheel up instead of yanking back.


----------



## stannos (Jun 7, 2018)

what do you mean by "loop out"


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

I've been biking for most my life, and only practiced wheels on rare occasion and seemingly gotten worse at it as I got new bikes. Was okay practicing on my old 3x9 hardtails, but can't figure it out on my 1x FS bikes. Never really used it on the trail either, except for the rare times I accelerate out of a turn. What use is it if I can only figure how how to do it in a specific gear accelerating from a low speed?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

stannos said:


> what do you mean by "loop out"


crash the bike backwards


----------



## stannos (Jun 7, 2018)

Battery said:


> crash the bike backwards


got it, thanks


----------



## JustSomeIdiot (Apr 13, 2018)

I just started mountain biking this year. I watched videos and decided yesterday to try out what I’ve seen. Went down hard on my back, slammed my head (was wearing a helmet). I suggest this, start on grass or dirt. Concrete is unforgiving.


----------



## stannos (Jun 7, 2018)

JustSomeIdiot said:


> I just started mountain biking this year. I watched videos and decided yesterday to try out what I've seen. Went down hard on my back, slammed my head (was wearing a helmet). I suggest this, start on grass or dirt. Concrete is unforgiving.


lol i pactise on my road, theres a slight incline and there is not a lot of traffic either, fell off and hit the ground once in yesterdays practice, smacked my arse on the tarmac - howecer this happened because i hit my first decent wheelie ~6 metres and got too confident.

also ive seen a lot about feathering the brakes, howver mine are far-ish from the handle bar which makes it quite awkward to do with one finger. any suggestions?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the "manual", if anything, will be more relevant to you on trails.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

phlegm said:


> I think the "manual", if anything, will be more relevant to you on trails.


I use little wheelies on the trail all the time for lifting the front wheel onto rock steps and such, if nothing else they're fun and add another dimension to bike control so for me they are a relevant trail skill. Manuals are good too..

I think the first thing to learn is a controlled loop-out, landing on your feet and still holding onto the bars. With a little practice you can easily do it from a stop with half a pedal stroke, once you're comfortable with that you won't be landing on your @ss anymore. Also avoid clipless pedals while learning.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> I use little wheelies on the trail all the time for lifting the front wheel onto rock steps and such, if nothing else they're fun and add another dimension to bike control so for me they are a relevant trail skill. Manuals are good too..


mini wheelies are definitely my primary method of getting my front wheel over stuff on slow, technical climbs. Sure, I'm not riding 50ft wheelies on the trail, but practicing those in the yard or whatever still improves general balance and control of the bike.

In other situations, I use the manual technique to get my front wheel up. And other times I just use a basic front wheel lift motion. They're all useful. It's like having different sized wrenches in your toolbox for different nuts/bolts. More tools in the toolbox is never a bad thing.



J.B. Weld said:


> I think the first thing to learn is a controlled loop-out, landing on your feet and still holding onto the bars. With a little practice you can easily do it from a stop with half a pedal stroke, once you're comfortable with that you won't be landing on your @ss anymore.


I agree that practicing ways to save yourself from painful wrecks is a good place to start. Practice using the rear brake to drop the front wheel when you want to. Practice stepping off the pedals in a loop-out. Brake feathering to hold the bike up comes later.



stannos said:


> hi all, this is my first post,
> 
> im tryting to learn how to wheelie right now and im struggling a bit.
> 
> ...


You can learn to wheelie on any bike. Don't worry about which gear it's easiest in. Just find it. You'll need to balance the torque of a low gear with the power of a high gear. My inclination would be to prefer 2/5 combo since you'll have a straighter chain line, which will be a bit smoother when you put down power.

As for getting the wheel up, I generally start seated near the back of the saddle with my arms slightly bent, and as I'm putting power into the pedals, I sit up straight and straighten my arms so that there are two sources of force bringing the front wheel up. Keeping constant power into the pedals helps keep the wheel up, but finding the balance point with your body is key.

This is when brake feathering can be useful to help modulate your speed, because unless you've got the perfect uphill grade resisting acceleration, keeping constant power on the pedals WILL cause you to accelerate, which you don't necessarily want. But since using the rear brake will cause the front wheel to drop, you have to compensate with your balance. This is why brake feathering comes later than tapping the rear brake to drop your front wheel.

For now, just work on getting your front wheel up (and not looping out) and holding it long enough to get another pedal stroke/more distance.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like Harold's answer, but in my case there are plenty of scenarios where I'd like to avoid a pedal strike. I might be high enough in a wheelie to avoid, but somehow the manual seems better. YMMV.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

phlegm said:


> I like Harold's answer, but in my case there are plenty of scenarios where I'd like to avoid a pedal strike. I might be high enough in a wheelie to avoid, but somehow the manual seems better. YMMV.


sometimes that's true. The situations I'm talking about using a mini-wheelie to lift the front wheel on slow, techy climbs definitely don't have issues with pedal strikes. Usually smallish chunk that's too big to just roll over. But not big enough to need to concern myself with pedal strikes.

I've had situations where I was trying to get up something so high that ANY pedal motion whatsoever resulted in a pedal strike. I could manual the front wheel up, but I didn't have enough to get the rear wheel up without even a 1/4 pedal punch to give me a little extra push. Of course that resulted in a pedal strike. What I really needed was a 3-4ft high bunny hop, but I just don't have that in my own toolbox. My bunny hops top out at MAYBE 18 inches and that only if I've got enough run-up prior to it to really set myself up.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Harold said:


> sometimes that's true. The situations I'm talking about using a mini-wheelie to lift the front wheel on slow, techy climbs definitely don't have issues with pedal strikes. Usually smallish chunk that's too big to just roll over. But not big enough to need to concern myself with pedal strikes.
> 
> I've had situations where I was trying to get up something so high that ANY pedal motion whatsoever resulted in a pedal strike. I could manual the front wheel up, but I didn't have enough to get the rear wheel up without even a 1/4 pedal punch to give me a little extra push. Of course that resulted in a pedal strike. What I really needed was a 3-4ft high bunny hop, but I just don't have that in my own toolbox. My bunny hops top out at MAYBE 18 inches and that only if I've got enough run-up prior to it to really set myself up.


Thought I'd follow up here, as I thought about this during a recent ride. Turns out I'm doing mini-wheelies way more often than I realized, without thinking about it.

So Harold, your answer is better than I first thought.

I also know that I'd be a terrible instructor, since apparently I'm doing stuff subconsciously.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

phlegm said:


> Thought I'd follow up here, as I thought about this during a recent ride. Turns out I'm doing mini-wheelies way more often than I realized, without thinking about it.
> 
> So Harold, your answer is better than I first thought.
> 
> I also know that I'd be a terrible instructor, since apparently I'm doing stuff subconsciously.


;-)

Most people need some training to be able to start noticing the little things that they may have figured out subconsciously. Let alone to be able to relay that to other people in ways they would understand.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

tealy said:


> Your height and bike are irrelevant here. Seat up or seat down doesn't even matter that much.
> 
> Okay. It will help a whole damn lot if you practice wheelies on a slight uphill. Preferably on grass or a soft surface.
> 
> ...


Joker? So harsh man, so harsh. 

In my follow up, ^, you'll be pleased to see I've acknowledged wheelies, and much more than I thought.


----------



## Scpage (Aug 21, 2015)

This might help you:


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sidewalk said:


> Lots of videos out there, hit up YouTube.
> 
> But basically, you pull straight back, arms straight, and lean your whole body back. Most people who struggle pull up with their arms which just pulls their body forward over the front of the bike.
> 
> Be prepared to jump off the back of the bike a lot.


Just found this thread. I was doing it all wrong. I need to practice this way. Thanks.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Harold said:


> ;-)Most people need some training to be able to start noticing the little things that they may have figured out subconsciously.


This- when I was a kid I just naturally knew how to do bunny hops on my BMX. I don't ever remember seeing one of my friends do it or being told about it- just kinda started doing it goofing off and thought "Hey, this is cool and fun and has so many uses just screwing around!" I was always able to BH my road bikes growing up also. I cannot, to this day, bunny hop my MTB... Nor can I wheelie for crap anymore.


----------



## shootertg (Feb 7, 2018)

I wish I would have spent more time playing around doing wheelies as a child. I just never did that while all my friends were doing wheelies I never did. 25 years later and I still can’t go more than a couple pedal strokes. I’m gonna get it this year. I’ve been practicing in my basement cause winter sucks. 

Keeping the balance point is hands down my hardest point. That and getting aggravated that I still suck at them.


----------



## wheelierider1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can do it! It's never too late to learn. 
*If you can do a couple pedal strokes, practice that every time you go out.
*Practice sprints from a trackstand- 4-5 strokes. You need this leg power to maintain a wheelie
*Practice uphill in an easy gear
*Two fingers on rear brake at all times, ready to grab if you start going over backward
*Keep bars straight, no turning
*Look where you want to go
*and practice, practice practice


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

wheelierider1 said:


> You can do it! It's never too late to learn.
> *If you can do a couple pedal strokes, practice that every time you go out.


What it you can't even manage to keep the wheel up for ONE pedal stroke?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

andytiedye said:


> What it you can't even manage to keep the wheel up for ONE pedal stroke?


Learn to manual instead?


----------



## wheelierider1 (Jan 20, 2012)

andytiedye said:


> What it you can't even manage to keep the wheel up for ONE pedal stroke?]
> 
> You can, you just haven't yet.
> *Uphill
> ...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

wheelierider1 said:


> andytiedye said:
> 
> 
> > You can, you just haven't yet.
> ...


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

noapathy said:


> Learn to manual instead?


can only get the front wheel up a few inches that way.



wheelierider1 said:


> andytiedye said:
> 
> 
> > What it you can't even manage to keep the wheel up for ONE pedal stroke?]
> > You can, you just haven't yet.


If "can" means "might be able to do it some day". Maybe.



wheelierider1 said:


> *Uphill


check



wheelierider1 said:


> *Granny gear


check. Tried that (20x32) and every other gear I've got.



wheelierider1 said:


> *dominant leg up high


check



wheelierider1 said:


> *simultaneously, pull back on bars, lean back with body, and pedal with all of your strength


doing that. It's not enough. Not even close.
The wheel always drops once the pedal passes the 4:00 position. Not enough power.
In my lowest gear I can get another pedal stroke in before the wheel hits the ground, due to high cadence, but that does not slow down its descent.
Pedaling ceases to produce any lift once my forward speed exceeds 3 mph.



wheelierider1 said:


> *be prepared to land on your feet if the front wheel goes too high


To practice hopping off the back, I had to put the bike at the bottom of a 60% grade. I can loop out on that just fine. Not on anything rideable though.



wheelierider1 said:


> *practice, practice, practice


Nothing happens. I have been practicing this for a very long time.


----------



## wheelierider1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Curious, what bike are you using?

And... try reversing your stem so that the handlebars are much closer to you. (remove handlebars from stem, rotate stem 180 degrees, reinstall handlebars to stem.)

Put your seat down low,

Try to manual at slow speed and lift the front wheel,
Try to manual at slow speed and loop out, land on feet,

If the manual practice gets your front wheel in the air, try once again to power up a wheelie by pedalling.

If the manual practice did not work well, maybe build a manual machine to practice





thanks for asking,
you can!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

wheelierider1 said:


> Curious, what bike are you using?


My main bike is a 2013 Marin Mount Vision XM8 (medium), but that is extremely hard to get the wheel up due to full suspension, weight of the bike, and longer wheelbase. I mostly practice on my old hardtail, a 1997 Stumpy (small). Both 26ers.

I can barely get the wheel up 6" on the full suspension, compared to 10" on the hardtail.



wheelierider1 said:


> try reversing your stem


Of course the old Stumpy came with a very long stem, and in that configuration I could only get the wheel up a few inches. A shorter stem gets me about another inch or so for every inch I shorten it. Reversing the stem Is good for a couple of inches more, but my knees hit the handlebars when pedaling, especially if I...


wheelierider1 said:


> Put your seat down low


I do most of the time, have tried higher seat positions as well.



wheelierider1 said:


> Try to manual at slow speed and lift the front wheel,
> Try to manual at slow speed and loop out, land on feet


No way. 6" at most. My legs are too short to contribute much to a manual on a mtb, so it all comes down to upper body strength of the explosive fast twitch kind.



wheelierider1 said:


> If the manual practice did not work well, maybe build a manual machine to practice


Haven't built one of those yet. How would that help?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry to disappoint you but it's not the bike nor upper body strength of the explosive fast twitch kind.



andytiedye said:


> My main bike is a 2013 Marin Mount Vision XM8 (medium), but that is extremely hard to get the wheel up due to full suspension, weight of the bike, and longer wheelbase. I mostly practice on my old hardtail, a 1997 Stumpy (small). Both 26ers.
> 
> I can barely get the wheel up 6" on the full suspension, compared to 10" on the hardtail.
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelierider1 (Jan 20, 2012)

A manual machine could help you learn wheelies. It could help you learn to get your wheel high in the air, allow you to practice looping out and landing on your feet, It could help you learn to get to a balance point quickly, and practice holding that balance point. With a lot of practice it will help condition the necessary muscles. It might help get you started, and it doesn't cost much to build. make sure to tie the front wheel down with a rope or strap (just beyond balance point) when you first practice.

It won't help with side to side balance, learning to feather the brake, or how to modulate pedal power to remain riding a wheelie, but it could get you started with that front wheel high in the air.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

May i ask has anyone gotten shoulder ache or backache when practicing wheelies? Cuz im in pain right now. And nope i didnt fall on my back.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

shamonsteer said:


> May i ask has anyone gotten shoulder ache or backache when practicing wheelies?


Shoulders, elbows, knees, yup.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

andytiedye said:


> Shoulders, elbows, knees, yup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Alright cool. I just thought it could be because of wrong technics that i am getting those aches. Thanks!!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Gumby_rider said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but it's not the bike nor upper body strength of the explosive fast twitch kind.


That is disappointing, since growing longer legs isn't an option. Just behind the seat and grazing the rear wheel, I only have about 6" of leg extension to work with, not a foot like the guys in the videos.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Unless the bike is way too big for your size, it's definitely not the legs length. Keep practicing consistently for a couple months and you'll get it eventually.



andytiedye said:


> That is disappointing, since growing longer legs isn't an option. Just behind the seat and grazing the rear wheel, I only have about 6" of leg extension to work with, not a foot like the guys in the videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForeverTeletubby (Jul 29, 2018)

stannos said:


> hi all, this is my first post,
> 
> im tryting to learn how to wheelie right now and im struggling a bit.
> 
> ...


Try the 3 & 7 ratio and go up the hill. First try to purposely loop out to get over the fear. Then try to wheelie with the techniques the others have listed. Doing it on an upslope means that you can stay in front of the balance point and use the pedals to get the wheel back up and go forward. My explanation is confusing but it�s like when the wheel falls down, you give the cranks spins do the wheel stays up. Kind of like falling forward on a unicycle but pedaling to counter balance. I hope this helped and didn�t confuse you more.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Gumby_rider said:


> Unless the bike is way too big for your size, it's definitely not the legs length


The full-suspension bike is sized for my upper body (as constantly recommended here) so it is a bit big for my legs -- Chainstay length especially, since that does not scale with frame size. The hardtail is sized for my legs, so the cockpit is cramped, but I can get the wheel up twice as high as the FS. Not enough to be of any use on the trail though.



Gumby_rider said:


> Keep practicing consistently for a couple months and you'll get it eventually.


A couple of _months_???
I have been struggling with wheelies and manuals for _years_. Neither has improved with practice at all.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Something is amiss.

Did you really practice consistently almost every day or every other day?

Do you have a friend who knows how to wheelie or manual? Ask him or her to observe your practice and provide feedback. If the technique is wrong, practices will just make one better at doing it the wrong way.



andytiedye said:


> The full-suspension bike is sized for my upper body (as constantly recommended here) so it is a bit big for my legs -- Chainstay length especially, since that does not scale with frame size. The hardtail is sized for my legs, so the cockpit is cramped, but I can get the wheel up twice as high as the FS. Not enough to be of any use on the trail though.
> 
> A couple of _months_???
> I have been struggling with wheelies and manuals for _years_. Neither has improved with practice at all.


----------

